# Best Commercial Meat Grinder around $1K



## jordan3215 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looking for advice on the best meat grinder around $1K.  We are planning to start butchering our own steers, maybe about 5 a year, I think we can justify spending around $1K to make sure we get a good quality efficient long lasting grinder.  Any recommendations?  Any advice on what to look for?  
When grinding meat for ground beef chubs, how do you tell if the grinder you're using will be able to feed right in to a chub package 1lb at a time?  
Thanks for any advice


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 5, 2020)

Welcome to SMF Jordan! I've had a Cabelas 1hp commercial grade meat grinder for over 15 years without a glitch, bet then I'm not running five cows a year thru it. It'll stuff sausage and chubs but you have to run it thru the grinder first and then change the grinder blade for a stuffer attachment. The do make a 1&/34hp commercial grade grinder that might fill your needs at the right price. RAY






						Generic Error
					






					www.cabelas.com


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 5, 2020)

You can tell it's one lb at a time by the size of the bag . They sell 1 or 2 lb plastic meat bags that are marked so you know how much is in it. As far as the grinder goes there are a lot to choose from, I would google them and check out the reviews.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 5, 2020)

If you have any local butchers near you I would go talk with them and see what kind of information they can give you.  But I also have a cabelas 1 hp grinder and we use it on 4 or 5 deer a year.  It's a meat eating machine, and we use it to stuff bags also. Maybe for 5 beef the 1 3/4 hp would be better like Ray mentioned.  If you do decide to go that route make sure you get the foot controller also.

And welcome to SMF
Ryan


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 5, 2020)

I had the 1 hp cabela's grinder for over 12 years, just passed it down to my 2 sons and it willlast them the rest of their lives!  BUT!  The 1.75 hp carnivore Cabela's is the one to get!  Already has the stuffing horns to fill your ground meat and sausage bags full!  But, for sausage stuffing, definitely get a dedicated sausage stuffer, like https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200680788_200680788.  I had one of those, also!


----------

